# How to remove a stripped bottom bracket from frame?



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

Anyone have an idea to help me remove a stripped bottom bracket from a frame? It is a square-taper Campagnolo bottom bracket - so there is no outboard portion to grab onto, and the female splines have been rounded out.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

10 or 12 years ago, a friend of mine removed one like that by drilling a series of small holes in the aluminum cups near the outer edge of the cup, being careful not to drill into the BB shell. He then used larger drill bits to enlarge the holes. After the center part of the cup fell out, he used a chisel to remove the rest.

Are both your cups frozen??


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

Yes, both cups are frozen. I like the drill bit idea.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

this thread pertains to my interests...

I have a square taper BB (Shimano) with a drive-side cup that seems to be fused in place. I've tried everything from penetrating oil to holding the frame horizontally with the cup tool clamped in a vice...no luck. Personally, I'd be too afraid of ruining the threads trying to drill it out. I've resigned myself to wait until the BB fails completely and taking it to a LBS.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I've done the drill thing also, many many years ago. LOL LOL LOL But if you can get the spindle out, you have good shot of getting the cups out also. You will probally want to run it by a shop afterward to have the threads rechased, aside from that slow and stead wins the race here. 

One guy i know got his out by drilling oppisate holes on the cup and using a very stiff spanner to break it loose. ALso he soaked it in PB Blaster to help break it free. 

Good luck, keep us posted. 

Bill


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Remember that one side or the other is reverse threaded, too. (I always forget which )


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

You can also try drilling a hole or filing a notch in the outer edge of the cup. Then set a flat head screwdriver / punch in the notch at an angle and tapping the end with a hammer.


----------

